# اريد طريقه فعليه للتخلص من حياتي



## mm4jesus (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد التخلص من حياتي انا ملي بالاكتئاب والياس والاحباط لا فائده من اي شئ ارجوكم لا اريد ارشادات اريد طريقه كي انتهي من الدنيا تماما


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*انت واعى انت بتقول ايه؟
*


----------



## mm4jesus (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ياخي انا مليت كل شئ يبدو ان الله ادار وجهه عن امثالي وتركنا فريسه للكلاب والدنيا تقتلنا بالبطي


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اازى عايز تتخلص من حياتك؟؟؟؟
كلنا بنمر بايام مش لحظات ياس واكتئاب وبنشوف الدنيا سودة ودة العادى من الدنيا
اتقرب من ربنا وصللى كتتتتتتتتتير لان دة المنفذ الوحيد للراحة الانسان
وطول منت بعيد عن ربنا هتشوفها ع طول غامقة


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا استاذى الفاضل مكلنا عندنا مشاكل
العالم كله عنده مشاكل لو كل واحد فكر فى انه يخلص على نفسه 
دا مش حل
لو عندك مشكلة ممكن نفكر معاك لحلها

*


----------



## mm4jesus (27 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يا استاذى الفاضل مكلنا عندنا مشاكل
> العالم كله عنده مشاكل لو كل واحد فكر فى انه يخلص على نفسه
> دا مش حل
> لو عندك مشكلة ممكن نفكر معاك لحلها
> ...



مشاكلي كلها نفسيه بحته
افكار سوداء اكتئاب دنيا مشوشه شعور بالياس بسبب معامله الناس

وظيفه ضعيفه بسبب الوسايط
كراهيه وحقد بسب الاشاعات
غير انه مجموعه مسلطه عليا ف تشويه سمعتي والقول اني سافل وانسان دني الاخلاق لكي يفسدو عليا علاقاتي مع الناس


----------



## أنجيلا (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*مررت من نفس وضعك تماما بل تجاوزتك للاقدام ع الانتحار فعلا..  لكن لم انجح فادركت ان الرب منحني فرصة جديدة لاعادة ترتيب اوراقي 

قوي نفسك بالصلاة والقراءة في الكتاب المقدس لست وحدك من في ضيق بل هناك الكثير مثلك والذين يمرون بظروف اصعب منك ايضا
لا شك انك تحتاج لارشاد روحي فحاول التواصل مع اقرب كاهن
وتذكر قول المسيح " تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُم"

ربنا يوفقك في حياتك...*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياعزيزى حتى لو مشاكلك نفسية
ليها حل
مجربتش ليه تروح لدكتور تتكلم معاه؟

هو انت مفكر انك لما تخلص على حياتك هترتاح وتبقى سعيد؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## mm4jesus (27 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ياعزيزى حتى لو مشاكلك نفسية
> ليها حل
> مجربتش ليه تروح لدكتور تتكلم معاه؟
> 
> ...


عالاقل ارتاح من احاسيس المميته اللي حاسسها


----------



## mm4jesus (27 نوفمبر 2011)

يعني مشكله الوسايط اعمل ايه اخترعها
؟؟
مشكله العالم الزباله اللي مكرهاني ف نفسي اموتهم؟؟
أعمل ايه بس عمال اكتم لحد ماحنفجر


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> عالاقل ارتاح من احاسيس المميته اللي حاسسها


*هتلاقى جهنم*


> يعني مشكله الوسايط اعمل ايه اخترعها
> ؟؟


*وفى ناس مش لاقيه ياكلوا
*


> مشكله العالم الزباله اللي مكرهاني ف نفسي اموتهم؟؟


*العالم فيه ناس كويسين 
مش كله وحش
واكيد هتلاقى الىل يحبك
ولو ملقتش 
يكفيك المسيح

لكن كدا هتخسر كل حاجة
رجاءك وابديتك ومش هترتاح
*


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

فكر بالعقل شوية انت لو انتحرت مصيرك هيكون اية؟
هتخسر ابديتك............
 عشان مشاكل ولا ناس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بص اى مشكلة هيجى يوم مهما طااااااااااااال وهتحل
دوام الحال من المحال
ربنا كبير وطول منت واثق فية وماشى معاة مش هيسيبك
روح لاى اب كاهن اتكلم معاة او حتى دكتور نفسى 
وحط ف باللك حاجة انك مش لوحدك ف الكون عندة المشاكل دى ف كتير غيرك كدة وبل اسؤاء اكيد
اطلب من ربنا ان يكون عندك قدرة احتمال الضيق


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> اريد التخلص من حياتي انا ملي بالاكتئاب والياس والاحباط لا فائده من اي شئ ارجوكم لا اريد ارشادات اريد طريقه كي انتهي من الدنيا تماما



*انظر الى الأشياء الجيدة دائما ولا تركّز على السلبيات. لو كل واحد منّا نظر الى السلبيات فقط ستكون الدنيا سودة لنا. الحياة فيها حاجات حلوة كتييييييييييير. صح؟

أنصحك بمراجعة طبيب مُختص.

ربنا معاك.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحياة صعبة ، هذه حقيقة

العالم وضع فى الشرير ، فإنه يسوِّد الدنيا فى وشنا ، ويدفع الذين يسيطر عليهم ليكفِّروا من يتمسك بالكمال ، بالتضييق عليهم وخنقهم من كل ناحية

ولكن -فى نفس الوقت- ربنا موجود ، وخطته هى : دعوهما ينميان معاً

فوجود الشر لن ينتهى إلاَّ مع نهاية العالم الحاضر

+++ والحل ، هو : دوس على الدنيا وكل مافيها ، وقول يارب أنا مش عايز غيرك ، وتروح الدنيا مطرح ما تروح

قول له : سلِّمت كل حياتى فى إيدك ، وإنت المسؤل عنى

لا أريد راحة فى الدنيا ، لأنها طريق كرب وألام وباب ضيق 

ولكن نهايتها الملكوت ، نهايتها الملكوت

كل ألام الدنيا لا تسوى شيئاً أمام لحظة واحدة من أفراح الملكوت

أما الطريق الواسع ، فستجد كل أعوان الشيطان يسهلون لك كل المغريات ويقدمون لك كل المساعدات ، لكى تغرق لشوشتك معهم

ولكن نهايتهم جحيم وجهنم

وماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه !!!!!!!!!

عاوز أرتاح من شوية مضايقا ، بأن أرمى نفسى فى نار فظيعة !!!!!!! أهرب من شوية مضايقة ، إلى نار لا خروج منها !!!!!

++ دوس على الدنيا بعزم ، قولها مش عاوز منك حاجة ، عاوز بس أخرج منك سليم ، للفرح الأبدى


وعلشان الحلاوة نستحمل النار ، زى ما المثل بيقول
*


----------



## abd arrahim (27 نوفمبر 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> اريد التخلص من حياتي انا ملي بالاكتئاب والياس والاحباط لا فائده من اي شئ ارجوكم لا اريد ارشادات اريد طريقه كي انتهي من الدنيا تماما


 
الحل ليس في الانتحار فالانتحار سيزيد فقط المشاكل 

و سيغضب عليك الرب يوم القيامة  غضبا شديدا


فالشيطان يريد ان تموت و الله لا يريد ان تموت


----------



## bob (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا حبيبي المفروض لما تيجي تقول انهي حياتي تكون فكرت كويس ايه الفايدة من القرار ده و ايه الحل العبقري اللي انت لقيته و ايه مصيرك بعد القرار و ايه اللي حتعمله عائلتك بدونك و اصدقائك و احبابك !!!!
يا حبيبي الناس كلها عندها مشاكل و يمكن اكتر منك و عايشه و الا كانت اكثر من نص العالم ميت 
حبيبي فكر كويس في طريقة لحل المشاكل واحدة واحدة مش كله مرة واحدة و استشر طبيبي نفسي و لو كنت مسيحي استشر اب روحي و صلي ربنا يرفع عنك
و ربنا يساعدك
*


----------



## نغم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> اريد التخلص من حياتي انا ملي بالاكتئاب والياس والاحباط لا فائده من اي شئ ارجوكم لا اريد ارشادات اريد طريقه كي انتهي من الدنيا تماما


 

*تمــــــــــــــام*
*انا معاك موافقتك فى كلام *
*لابد ان تتخلص من حياة كهذه*
*حتى تتخلص من الحياة المليئة بالاكتئاب والاحباط *
*ماهقدم لك اى نصيحة *
*هطلب منك فقط طلب *
*واحد *
*افعله وهو المفتاح ..*
*احكي عن كل حياتك كل احباطك كل ظروفك بالحرف والتفصيل ..*
*فقط تكلم .. تكلم!*
*فالكلام بداية حريتك !!*
*ثق بكلامى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اعتقد ان كل اسباب اسباب عالميه 
المسيح قالها واضحه لينا كلنا

" في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ... ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم "

يعني احنا المفروض عارفين اننا مكرهوين من العالم
ومالناش مكان فيه 
والعالم كله هايكون ضدنا
ولازم احنا كمان نكون ضد العالم

مش تستلم لليأس لانك بكدا هتخسر حياتك الابديه
دي حرب من حروب عدو الخير عليك
ولازم مدام اخترت طريق يسوع تتمسك بيه
عشان هو كمان يتمسك بيك ويحارب عنك

دا مش كلام شعارات زي ماانت حاسس
لكن دي الحقيقه الواضحه زي الشمس
 الحرب شديده وقويه ولازم انت كمان تكون قدها

واذا كان علي شغلك فاشكر ربنا انك عندك شغل اصلا
غيرك مش لاقي وعنده مسئوليات كتيره ورغم كدا عايش
ولو كان علي الناس وظننهم برده سيبك منهم
المسيح نفسه قالوا ياما كلام عليه وانه رئيس الشياطين كمان

تقدر تطلب تغير مكان عملك لو اصدقاءك دول من العمل
واصبر واستحمل دا صليب لازم تشيله
وصدقني مش لوحدك اللي عايش في الضيق واليأس دا
في غيرك كتير جداااااااااااااااااااا بس لسه ماسكين في ايد يسوع

قوي نفسك وجهاد ضد ظروفك بالانجيل والصلاه
وفرصه اننا في صوم الميلاد صوم وصلي 
ربنا يكون معاك ويرشدك للصالح
امين


----------



## mm4jesus (28 نوفمبر 2011)

انا ساقوم بسرد ملخص المشكله ان استطاع احد حلها
انا اخصائي نفسي كنت اعمل باحد العيادات النفسيه والتدخل المبكر

صادف اني كنت علي وشك الترقي والذهاب لمكان اخر بمرتب اعلي
ولكن مشرف المكان وقف ضدي بدون سبب وقال انه لايريدني سلمت بالامر الواقع وتركته وعندما جاءت لي فرصه اخري وقف ايضا ضدي ومنعني من اكمال مشواري بل وكلف احد اصدقائه بقطع عملي داخل مستشفي اخري
وعندما تحدثت معه قام باهانتي فرديت عليه بسباب من كتر غيظي لانه منعني مرتين من الترقيه قام بتسجيل السباب وارساله لافراد العمل لتكريههم في شخصي اشتكيت لرئيس نقابته الذي بدوره قال لي انه لن يساعدني بعد سبي له فقط انه سيتكفل بنقلي مكان اخر اتصلت برئي النقابه الذي بدوره قال لي انه احتماليه ان لايتوفر لي عمل اخر اسودت الدنيا بعيني واحبطت وجلست ف المنزل قرابه 3 اشهر بلاعمل ثم رايت هذا المشرف الذي حرمني من العمل فتعاركنا ف الشارع فقام بتبليغ رئيس النقابه الذي بدوره قام بنشر الخبر بين اكتر من شخص لاتلاف سمعتي
من يومها وانا مريض وجسمي اشعر فيه بسخونه شديده ولا استيقظ الا قليل من النوم ولا اري وعزفت عن الحياه العامه حتي اليوم ومرعوب من التقديم علي وظيفه جديده خوفا من السمعه السيئه التي نشروها عني وحتي الان مش قادر اقف علي رجلي مره اخري من كتره الضيق والهم فماذا اعمل؟؟

انا اسف عالاطاله لكن فعلا بعد هذا الموضوع افكر فعليا ف التخلص من حياتي تماما كي ارتاح من العناء والياس لانه اصبحت تاتي لي نوبات اكتءاب شديده وارقد  السرير علي اثرها لفترات طويله جدا


----------



## mm4jesus (28 نوفمبر 2011)

اخبرت احد اصدقائي الذي اخبرني اني مرضت بالاكتئاب وعليا باخذ ادويه لاتمام شفائي يعني خسرت ماخسرلات ومرضت ايضا انا اتمني الموت فعلاا انا ياست


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا يوجد مشكلة إلا ولها حل، والانتحار ليس حلا بل عذاب أبدي.

مشكلتك الآن داخلية، أي بينك وبين نفسك، وكل ما يحصل لك من مشاكل هو بالأساس في داخلك، والطريقة الوحيدة للشفاء هي أن تنتصر في معركتك الداخلية، أما الخارج فيتنحّل كل مشاكله عندما تنحل المشاكل الداخلية. لا تسمح لأي فكر سابي أن ينتصر عليك، بل ثق بأنك قادر على عبور هذه المرحلة الصعبة بسلام نحو بر الأمان.

لعلاج الإكتئاب، بالإضافة الى الحل الداخلي، عليك بمراجعة طبيب نفسي دوت تأخير ولا تأجيل.

لا تنسى أن المسيح أعطانا روح الفرح والإنتصار، وليس روح اليأس والإنكسار.*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بص انت اضعف من انك تنتحر أنا برضه فكرت زيك وحسيت انى اضعف من انى انتحر مش لانى أنا معنديش القدره ع الانتحار لكن لانى عارف النتايج خساره فى الدنيا وخساره فى الاخره الهلاك الابدى
مش محتاج اقولك مواعظ وكلام كتير أنا سمعته بس هقولك حاجه واحده بس
حاول تتحدى الظروف وتثبت ذاتك


----------



## zama (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بأمانة كنت زيك بنفس الفكر لكن لقيت أني مش هقدر لأن حياتي ، القرار المحوري بيها مش بأيدي ، 

لو فكرت تعمل حاجة _ عن عمد _ ربنا هيحاسبك بعدل ، حاول تحترس ..

==

برأيئ لو سيادتك عايش ببلاد عربية ، أهو الدنيا قايمة ، أشترك بمظاهرة مثلاً ، 

أوعدك أثناء الأشتباكات ، هتسافر علي خير ، بس ليه ؟؟ ، مفيش شئ يستاهل تفكر فيه بعمق ،

شايف الدنيا بتلطش فيك ، أوك ، جمع مبادئك بكادو لطيف و شيله بمكان أمين ، 

عامل الدنيا بشكل أكثر قسوة ، جرب و مش هتندم ، متئوليش دا خطية ، 

لأن اللي بيحصل أساساً مش عدل ..

==

براحتك ، لو عايزني أوعظ شفوي من عيوني ليك ، بس مش حابب أخدعك ..

==

bye ..


----------



## abd arrahim (28 نوفمبر 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> اخبرت احد اصدقائي الذي اخبرني اني مرضت بالاكتئاب وعليا باخذ ادويه لاتمام شفائي يعني خسرت ماخسرلات ومرضت ايضا انا اتمني الموت فعلاا انا ياست


 ان شاء الله ستشفى من الاكتئاب و ستحل مشاكلك
الموت لن يفيدك بل سيضرك اكثر مما سينفعك


----------



## abd arrahim (28 نوفمبر 2011)

> انا اسف عالاطاله لكن فعلا بعد هذا الموضوع افكر فعليا ف التخلص من حياتي تماما كي ارتاح من العناء والياس لانه اصبحت تاتي لي نوبات اكتءاب شديده وارقد السرير علي اثرها لفترات طويله جدا


تعتقد انه بالموت سترتاح 
لكن في الحقيقة لن ترتاح بل سيزيد  العناء و القلق و المااسي و الالام وووووووووو لان مصيرك ان انتحرت هو النار الى ابد الابدين الى ما لانهاية 
هل تفكر في هدا الامر جيدا


----------



## staregypt (28 نوفمبر 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> اريد التخلص من حياتي انا ملي بالاكتئاب والياس والاحباط لا فائده من اي شئ ارجوكم لا اريد ارشادات اريد طريقه كي انتهي من الدنيا تماما




وهل لو تخلصت من حياتك على الارض 
تستطيع ان تتخلص من الجحيم الذى ينتظرك
وهل يوجد أنسان على الارض لا يمر بمثل هذه الظروف
الصعبة والاحباط والمعاناه والاكتئاب
الكل يعانى 
الكل تعبان
لكن التخلص من الحياة 
هى جريمة فى حق الله
وحق نفسك
لانك بتخلصك من حياتك فانت تجعل نفسك اعلى من الخالق
الذى اعطاك الحياة
حاشا لله
لا 
لكن بكل تأكيد لم يخطر على بالك هذا
لان الانسان فى وسط التعب النفسى او الروحى او الجسدى
لا يفكر جيدا فى امور كهذه
حاول ان تجد أنسان مريخ 
او مشير جيد
او حتى اب كاهن 
اجلس معه
تكلم وارح عقلك ونفسك وروحك
ولو انى
أفضل
ان تجلس مع الله
وتحدث معه بكل صدق
كأبن لابيه
صدقنى
انا مريت بهذا 
لم يستطيع احد
ان يريحنى من كل هذا
الا
الله 
وحده
​


----------



## abd arrahim (28 نوفمبر 2011)

> ومرعوب من التقديم عليوظيفه جديده خوفا من السمعه السيئه التي نشروها عني وحتي الان مش قادر اقف علي رجليمره اخري من كتره الضيق والهم فماذا اعمل؟؟


لا تخف يا اخي 
فكل الناس يخطؤون
لا تخف من السمعة السيئة و تقدم على وظيفة جديدة و كن شجاعا


> ثم رايت هذا المشرف الذي حرمني من
> العملفتعاركنا ف الشارع فقام بتبليغ رئيس النقابه الذي بدوره قام بنشر الخبر بين اكتر منشخص لاتلاف سمعتي


المشرف ليس هدفه اتلاف سمعتك و انما حماية نفسه 



> من يومها وانا مريض وجسمي اشعر فيه بسخونه شديده ولا استيقظالا قليل من النوم ولا اري وعزفت عن الحياه العامه حتي اليوم


ان الفراغ خطير 
لا تعزف عن الحياة العامة
فالشيطان يحب الانسان الوحيد 
كما يحب الدئب الخروف الوحيد 
فالانسان يحتاج الى من يانسه و يساعده


----------



## abd arrahim (28 نوفمبر 2011)

> انا ساقوم بسرد ملخص المشكله ان استطاع احد حلها
> انا اخصائي نفسي كنت اعمل باحد العيادات النفسيه والتدخل المبكر



اشكر الله
ان اعطاك ان تكون اخصائي نفسي فالملايين يريدون ان يعملوا فيه فلا يجدوه
فعلم النفس اختصاص يحتاجه جميع الناس
واشكر الله على الراتب فالملايين يريدون ان يحصلوا على هدا الراتب  فلم يجدوه حتى و ان كان قليلا 




اشتكيت لرئيس نقابته الذي بدوره قال لي انه لن يساعدني بعد سبي له فقط انه سيتكفل بنقلي مكان اخر

قل لرئيس نقابته ان يتكفل بنقلك الى مكان عمل اخر 
او ان يصالحك معه 
ان الصلح ليس اهانة لك و تحقير لنفسك قد يبدو لك دلك 
الح على رئيس النقابة ان يساعدك 

 اتصلت برئي النقابه الذي بدوره قال لي انه احتماليه ان لايتوفر لي عمل اخر اسودت الدنيا بعيني واحبطت وجلست ف المنزل قرابه 3 اشهر بلاعمل 

الاحتمال ليس معناه لن تجد ابدا عمل 
هناك ايضا احتمال  ان تجد عملا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجوك اذهب الى الكنيسة وصلى واطلب من الرب ان يحل مشاكلك الانتحار هو ضعف وهروب وعدم ثقة فى قدرة الرب


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ارجوك اذهب الى الكنيسة وصلى واطلب من الرب ان يحل مشاكلك الانتحار هو ضعف وهروب وعدم ثقة فى قدرة الرب


*كلام فى الصميم
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2011)

+ مش قريت كل المشاركات لكن قريت مشاركة حضرتك اللى بتتكلم عن مشكلتك 

هل حضرتك جربت تصلى وتشكى لربنا ؟ إحكى معاه هيسمعك .. وهيشفى كل جروح نفسك 
هيديلك نعمة ومغفرة وكمان هيخليك تسامح كل اللى ضايقوا حضرتك.. وكمان هتصلى من أجلهم ..
+ متستغربش صحيح الكلام دة صعب على أى إنسان لكن اللى بيحب ربنا قوى قوى 
هيقوله إدينى نعمه وغير حياتى ونفذ خطتى اللى أنت يارب رسمهالى..

+ ربنا حنين قوى وهو شافى جروحنا مهما كانت ومهما عدى عليها الزمن 
ومش هتلاقى أحن منه ومش هتلاقى غير الراحة فى حضنه 

*+ الخطوة تبدأ منك قوم صلى قوله تعبان ومش قادر أكمل وإبكى 
دى دموعنا غالية قوى قوى عنده وخاصة لو من قلب مجروح... *

+ وهنصلى من اجلك 
آمين


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (1 ديسمبر 2011)

لو انت كويس ربنا هايقف جنبك لكن بالطبع لازم تكون مستحمل الصليب اللى على دماغك . وافتكر ان الظالم لية اخر واظن (( حسنى مبارك - احمد عز - ................) مسميات دلت على قدرة ربنا فى ذلهم . وطبعاً فية غيرهم كتير بنشوفهم فى حياتنا العادية زى مديرى انا مثلاً لو اقولك على مدى الجبروت وقلة الادب فى التعامل مش هاتصدق . ويجى يوم ونشوف الشخص دة وهو بينكسر قدامنا وبينمحى بواسطة شخص اقذر منة . وزى ما يكون ربنا بيسلط ناس على ناس


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب خليك عملي وخد قرار

ياتروح تترمي ف حضن ربنا
ياتروح تنتحر فورا

سيبك من الحكاوي مش هتزيدك الا وجع !!


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2011)

العالم مليان قرف لكن الحل مش الانتحار لسبب
يعنى هى هتبقى دنيا واخرى ضايعيين طب على الاقل نضمن حاجة مش حاجة تبوظ نبوظ الاتنين

يكفينا حب المسيح رغم اى شىء حتى لو ده الشخص الوحيد الى بيحبنى فى الكون كفايا عليا
مشاكل الارض ليها حلول ولو حتى ملهاش ماهى الارض كلها هتزول اصلا هتفرق فى ايه اهه نتحمل شوية


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا عندي طريقه للتخلص من حياتك
> بس تكون جريئ بقى
> اصلي عايزه اتخلص انا كمان بس عايزه حد يجرب هل هتجيب نتيجه ام لاء
> فجرب انت ورد عليا
> ...



ياتري لو نفعت هايقولك ازاي 


؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!​


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2011)

نكتفي بعدد النصائح المقدمة من قبل أعضاء المنتدى ونغلق الموضوع لعدم لياقة الإستمرار في مثل هذه الافكار.


----------

